# Hokamix 25



## Semperfly82 (Sep 26, 2009)

Anybody ever include hokamix in their puppys kibble? Koa is currently eating orijen large breed puppy which he has been doing extremely well on (has firmed up his poop tremendously from wellness and reduced the amount) but he's still has some skin irritations. I've heard hokamix is an awesome supplement but noticed their was an extra supply of calcium in there, i'm wondering if i should be careful about feeding him that. The ingredient has it at 6%


----------

